#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-10-15
<salem_> ubuntero, ping
<edsonmarcks_> boa noite! existe algum grupo ubuntu na bahia, se não existe e que pode ser feito pra inicia-lo ?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-10-17
<Vergnugen> Boas!!!
<Vergnugen> Alguém notou um pequeno Bug na hora de acentuar palavras no 13.10?
<boiko> Vergnugen: aqui tá funcionando, a única coisa que tava estranha era o cedilha
<boiko> em teclado us-intl
<Vergnugen> Falou, vou testar aqui então. Em Pt  Brasil vai e volta.
<marcio> alguém tem noticias do papo de boteco
<boiko> boa pergunta :)
<boiko> vou tentar falar com o tiago pra ver a quantas anda
